# Scranton, PA?



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

We're going to be vacationing at some friend's place in Greentown, PA just east of Scranton. Anyone familiar with the riding in that area around Lake Wallenpaupack?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Head for the Delaware Water Gap, great riding there. You can even go for High Point State Park in New Jersey. Nice stuff with a very rural feel.


----------

